# Solved: My Netgear router wont connect to the internet.



## mike_needs_help (Nov 15, 2010)

I have a netgear router and i cant get it to connect to the internet through my comcast rca modem. i have tried the power cycle thing many times and the ipconfig/release / renew but nothing. i haven't tried the mac address thing but i need step by step instructions to do it because i am not very tech smart. Also i might not be turning my modem off all the way. the light still blinks but i am not sure how to turn it all the way off. Can anyone help?


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

If the modem does not have a power switch, you should be able to turn if off completely by unplugging the power adapter from the back of the modem or from the AC outlet for a few seconds.

Is your computer able to connect to the Internet when plugged directly into the LAN port of the modem? If so, please run the *IPCONFIG /ALL* command from the Windows Command screen while you have a working connection. You can get to the command screen by entering *cmd *into Windows *Start -> Run...* dialog box. Mark, copy and paste the entire results into a new post here.

Do you know how to log into the administration pages of the router?


----------



## mike_needs_help (Nov 15, 2010)

I do not know how to log on to the administration pages of the router and when i unplug the modem is still blinks on the power part of the modem. here is the info for when i have the connection with the modem.(internet doesnt work with the modem)

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.
C:\Documents and Settings\MARY FFITCH>ipconfig/all
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : DCPF4J71
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Mixed
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : hsd1.wa.comcast.net.
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hsd1.wa.comcast.net.
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connecti
on
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-13-20-0A-E9-C2
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 71.237.187.81
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.252.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 71.237.184.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 68.87.69.13
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 68.87.69.150
68.87.85.102
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, November 20, 2010 9:25:27
AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, November 22, 2010 3:39:01 PM

C:\Documents and Settings\MARY FFITCH>


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

mike_needs_help said:


> here is the info for when i have the connection with the modem.(internet doesnt work with the modem)


All of the information IPCONFIG /ALL report looks like you should have a working connection to the Internet through the modem and I am not sure why you can not get a working connection.

Do you get any kind of error report if you try to visit a web site like www.google.com with any web browser? Also, go into the DOS Command Screen and try this command: *TRACERT www.google.com* . If you get an error message, then try *TRACERT 209.85.225.99* (The IP address for www.google.com)



mike_needs_help said:


> I do not know how to log on to the administration pages of the router


The user/owner manual for the router should give you the information for the default IP address, user name (usually something like *admin*) and password (might be leave blank). If the default address does not work, run the basic IPCONFIG command and note the Gateway IP address. Then try an http:// connection to that address. If you still have problems let us know the exact model number and any version number of your router.



mike_needs_help said:


> when i unplug the modem is still blinks on the power part of the modem.


What is the exact model number of the modem?


----------



## mike_needs_help (Nov 15, 2010)

Alright logged on to the router finally and made some adjustments and got it working. Thanks for all the help.:up:


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

You're welcome.

Glad to hear you were able to figure out the router settings.


----------

